# Poodles who love cats



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

My name is Rookie, and I love cats. Please tell me I'm not alone.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I think Flower might like cats


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

So cute! Jack also loves cats. But our cat is twice as big as Jack, but they chase and wrestle in the house many times.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Sailor loves cats, too. We found out in December though, that he had never been around kittens. He was absolutely obsessed with my daughter's two kittens. We finally ordered him to stay put, which he did... but his eyeballs continued to follow the kittens everywhere. Have to admit, at five months old, those kittens were pretty much all over the place and in perpetual motion. Have you all found that your poodles love their own cats, but that any stray cat is considered the ENEMY?


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hemi doesnt really know any cats personally. I do treat for calm behavior on walks when we see a kitty. Unfortunately my husband has a really bad cat allergy, otherwise we would definitely have a cat...or two. 

I cant speak for my poodle and just about every dog Ive known would chase and/or kill strange cats but their own cats were often treasured family members. 

I love the pictures of the poodles and cats. My mom's cat goes down to the neighbors house and sits and meows outside the door to play and cuddle with the sweet little poodle mix that lives there. Those two have been friends for years.


----------

